# Mazuri tort food for baby sulcata



## morloch (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,,, I'm thinking of getting the mazuri tort but my little guy seems finiicky!! Do most hatchlings like it? Mine loves clover , spring mix kale, dandelions,,, but he will not touch any flowers, and I do NOT give him fruit, any suggestions,,, PLEASE!!,,, his menu seems boring!!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 4, 2011)

well i have recently tried Mazuri on my two little guys and they didnt like it first time around..but they will eat it if its spread on some lettuce   as long as i can get some inside of them im happy


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 4, 2011)

My tort's all love it but that is only after it has been soaked in warm water until mushy and then spread over greens.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 4, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> My tort's all love it but that is only after it has been soaked in warm water until mushy and then spread over greens.



yeah thats what i do...picture peanut butter spread on celery..that is thier Mazuri spread across lettuce  otherwise they will just eat around it


----------



## morloch (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok ,,, guess it's worth a shot!! Thanks guys !!


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 4, 2011)

i just bought a 25 pound bag my little guy wont eat it ill sell you 20 pounds and ill keep 5 for the feature i bought it last friday if your intrested


----------



## morloch (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you bobbymoore,,, but I can order it locally,,, where are you located again?


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 4, 2011)

im in hamilton i payed 40$ for 25 pounds


----------



## morloch (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh ya hamilton,,, sorry I forgot, I can order it in Oshawa,,, but thank you !


----------



## laramie (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello,
I tried to give Wilbur some Mazuri, but he did not like it. My dogs did though HAH!


----------



## Camelot (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't get it for several reasons.

FreshMarine.com uses it on their tortoises- all of which have severe pyramiding by the age of 3 or 4 years old.

This is the breakdown of the food elements:

Guaranteed Analysis
* Crude protein not less than 15.0% This means it could even be MORE than 15.0%. NOT GOOD!
* Crude fat not less than 3.0% This means it could be even MORE than 3,0%. NOT GOOD AT ALL!
* Crude fiber not more than 18.0% This means it could be LESS than 18.0% and this is what they need the most!
* Calcium (Ca) not less than 0.95%
* Calcium (Ca) not more than 1.45%
* Phosphorus (P) not more than 0.60% Most agree phosphorous is bad for Sulcatas.
* Sodium (Na) not more than 0.60% Why in the world do they need salt?!
* Vitamin E not less than 150 IU/lb

Buy the reptical with vitamin D for their calcium supplement. They need no protein or fat. They NEED FIBER, FIBER, FIBER!!!!!

Check out Dr Smith's and Foster's website. They have good food, substrates and an excellent cream (it DOES have protein and many oils to apply to their skin and shells to keep them from becoming driend out and brittle.

Just my opinion. Good luck.

Camelot.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 6, 2011)

Camelot said:


> I don't get it for several reasons.
> 
> FreshMarine.com uses it on their tortoises- all of which have severe pyramiding by the age of 3 or 4 years old.
> 
> ...



Most of us feed it with a varied diet and we all watch our husbandry for our tortoises. Now I suspect that there are other factors playing a roll in the pyramiding of the tortoises at FreshMarine.com and it probably has nothing to do with the Mazuri..


----------



## jdub (Oct 6, 2011)

My babies love them. Although i do recommend to have a varied diet of greens as well. What i usually do is feed them romaine lettuce as a early meal. Then feed them some mazuri diet during lunch time and let them graze through out the day.


----------



## morloch (Nov 13, 2011)

Mazuri and prickly pear.

Morloch loves the mix of both,,, finally found a way to sneak in his vitamins!!!

Love these pics!

Sorry for the double pics! Uploading issues!


----------



## Laura (Nov 13, 2011)

I pay $27 for 25 POUND BAG.. 
there are several members here that sell small amounts to those who want to try it or have smaller torts.


----------

